# Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???



## AHalbe (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Ich brauche dringend HILFE !
Ich habe vor ca einem Jahr einen Teich gepachtet ca 8x8 meter... er wurde ca20-25 Jahre nicht bearbeitet habe ALLES neu gemacht und wenn es geregnet hat sind wir in den Wohnwagen... Haben jedoch dann einen Brief bekommen...mussten den Wohnwagen wegschaffen...200€ strafe... jetzt meine Frage, was darf ich hinstellen Bauwagen?? ist doch so ähnlich wie Wohnwagen... Hütte?? die vom Amt sagen sie darf 1m hoch sein... habe nur Ärger und Stress...
guckt mal auf www.Partyweiher.de dort könnt ihr alles nachlesen..
Vielen Dank im Vorraus..
Alexander


----------



## Syntac (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Moin, 

also prinzipiell hast Du leider ganz schlechte Karten. Sogar Bauwagen / Wohnwagen etc. ist im Aussenbereich (also ausserhalb von Ortschaften) nicht gestattet, wie Du ja leider schon fest stellen musstest. Auch Hütten stellen generell ein Problem dar, zumindest wenn Sie als "Aufenthaltsräume" geplant sind. Evtl. bessere Karten hast Du mit einer kleinen Hütte als Werkzeuglager. 
Aber selbst die bekommst Du nicht unbedingt genehmigt, "Anrecht" hast Du lediglich darauf, wenn Du einen landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb hast - aber hauptberuflich. 

Und auf gut Glück eine hinstellen würde ich nicht machen, da das Amt ja bei dir schon ein Auge drauf hat. 
Scheinst ja auch schon nach gefragt zu haben, bis zu welcher Grundfläche darfst Du bauen? ist das mit "darf 1 meter hoch sein" ein Rechtschreibfehlern oder wirklich nur ein Meter? Wäre ja dann nur eine größere Werkzeugkiste. 

Wie groß willst Du denn bauen? Der Name Deiner Internetseite "Partyweiher" gibt ja schon etwas Auskunft über die geplante Nutzungsart..

Grüße


P.S.: Was mir noch einfällt, sollte eine alte Hütte vorhanden sein, könntest Du u.Umständen Glück haben, Gebäude ohne Genehmigung, welche vor einem gewissen Zeitpunkt gebaut wurden dürfen stehen bleiben (Heisst glaub ich "Bestandsrecht" oder so ähnlich). Die darfst Du natürlich auch in Schuss halten, sprich teilweise erneuern etc.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Wie ich das sehe habt ihr einen,euch nicht wohl gesonnenen Nachbarn,und die örtliche
Gastronomie befürchtet Konkurrenz.Ich habe mir eure Partyzone mal auf dem Link
angesehen,und so wie das aussieht habt ihr keine Chance auf eine Hütte b.z.w. Bauwagen.
Die einzige Möglichkeit,wäre wohl ein offener Unterstand,und wenn man noch als
Alibi zwei Ziegen laufen lässt.Freunde von mir haben son ähnliches Grundstück,nur
haben die eine bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geleistet.Diesen Unterstand kann man
auch seitlich mit Planen abhängen,dann reicht es auch um bei Regen sein Bier zu trinken

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Moin
Informiert euch doch mal, ob ihr das Gelände einfrieden könnt, da könnte es auch sein, das ihr eine bewegbare Hütte (Bauwagen oä.) genehmigt bekommt, solange das Ding nicht als Schlafgelegenheit genutzt wird. Des weiteren habt ihr schlechte Karten wenn euer Gebiet irgend einem Schutzstatus (Landschaftsschutzgebiet oä.) unterliegt.

Kann es aber sehr gut nachvollziehen, das die Behörde von eurem Saufsumpf nicht begeistert ist....

#h


----------



## AHalbe (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Also mit "ein meter hoch bauen" ist richtig kein Tippfehler... wir haben schon gedacht, einen meter tief und einen hoch... neuste idee ist einen Holzstapel zu bauen und von innen zu verkleiden als Tarnung... gesoffen nun ja also... muss ja erst mal fertig werden... haben jetzt mittlerweile 20 Forellen und 2 Störe... 
äh ja also keine ahnung wies weiter gehen soll...
@Texidermist welche Gastronomie?? in dem Dörfchen gibts nurnoch eine Imbissbude und die gehört meinen Eltern... 
Unterstand könnten wir machen währe eine idee die angrenzende Wiese gehört einem Hobbybauer... mit ca 30 Schafen und 3 Pferden...
@Fischzpaule was meinst du genau mit "Einfrieren" verstehe nicht so ganz...
@Syntac eine Hütte war mal dort, jedoch haben wir die vor ca einem Jahr dummerweise platt gemacht...
Danke für eure Antworten... hoffe ich komme weiter...
Bis denne mal
und net vergessen Petri Heil ! ! !
Lg Alexander


----------



## Syntac (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

moin

einfrieDen, nicht einfrieRen... also umzäunen. 
tja, das ihr die hütte platt gemacht habt, ist ungünstig. wobei anzuzweifeln wäre, ob die schon in den bestandschutz gefallen wäre, stichjahr war glaub ich 1970 oder älter. 
denke aber wie gesagt, dass ihr prinzipiell schlechte karten habt, scheint euch ja schon einer aufn kicker zu haben. 

grüße + viel glück


----------



## gufipanscher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Also wundern solltet ihr euch nicht gerade..... wenn man die Bilder so anschaut wurde da ja von vornherein schon mächig abgehaust. Mit "Trekkerparties" und Motocross-Einsatz fällt man nun mal auf.
Wenn es dem nicht so ist, dann sollte man mit einem Garten bzw Gerätehäuschen keine Porbleme haben. Nur sollte dafür ein Plan gemacht werden und die Hütte vielleicht auch keine 50m² groß sein..... Wenns deine Gemeinde genau genommen hätte, dann hättet ihr schon Ärger bekommen können, weil ihr ohne Antrag den Bestand weggerissen habt.
Ich denk du solltest dich mal zu denen hinbegeben und mit ihnen vernünftig reden und ganz klar dein Anliegen an den Tag zu bringen mit vorgesehener Nutzung usw. Wenn es was mit Hand und Fuß ist und nicht zweckentfremdest wird, werden sie vielleicht ein Auge zudrücken......


Gruß Julian


----------



## Syntac (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

aber bei der vorgesehen Nutzung verständlicher Weise wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Nun, auch im Außenbereich ist es durchaus möglich eine richtige Baugehnehmigung für eine Hütte zu bekommen. Voraussetzung ist u.a., die Hütte ist unerläßlich für das Betreiben eines landwirtschaftlichen Betriebes, wie Syntac schon schrieb. Meines Wissens muß dieser aber nicht hauptberuflich geführt sein - angemeldet als Nebengewerbe sollte es eigentlich auch gehen. Interessanterweise ist der Begriff "landwirtschaftlicher Betrieb" hier relativ dehnbar... bis hin zur Fischbewirtschaftung, Imkerei... ist auf jeden Fall ganz schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich!
In AHalbes Fall sehe ich allerdings keine Möglichkeit, nicht mals halblegal... Baut Euch Unterstände, aber da Euch eh schon wer auf dem Kiker hat, könnt es selbst damit Probleme geben...

Sorry, würd gern optimistischer antworten#t

Stefan


----------



## Syntac (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Also hier sind einmal die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen:

"
Der Außenbereich​ 												 											 											 												[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Der Gesetzgeber hat im Baugesetzbuch den Grundsatz verankert, den Außenbereich von Bebauung freizuhalten. Hiervon ausgenommen sind nur die sogenannten [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]privilegierten Vorhaben[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular] und sonstige Vorhaben, die Bestandsschutz genießen. Es ist also grundsätzlich unzulässig, im Außenbereich ein Vorhaben zu errichten, das nicht bestimmten Kriterien entspricht. Dabei ist egal, ob es sich um ein Einfamilienhaus, einen Carport oder einen Geräteschuppen handelt.[/FONT] 													[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Zugelassen werden kann e[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]in *privilegiertes Vorhaben* im Außenbereich gemäß § 35 des Baugesetzbuches (BauGB), wenn es unter anderem:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]einem land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Betrieb dient und nur einen untergeordneten Teil der Betriebsfläche einnimmt *(Eine Hobbylandwirtschaft genügt nicht!),*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]einem Betrieb der gartenbaulichen Erzeugung dient,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]der öffentlichen Versorgung mit Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, Wärme und Wasser, der Abwasserwirtschaft oder einem ortsgebundenen gewerblichen Betrieb dient,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]wegen seiner besonderen Anforderungen an die Umgebung, wegen seiner nachteiligen Wirkung auf die Umgebung oder wegen seiner besonderen Zweckbestimmung nur im Außenbereich ausgeführt werden soll oder[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]der Erforschung, Entwicklung oder Nutzung der Wind- oder Wasserenergie dient.[/FONT]
 													[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Sonstige Vorhaben* können im Einzelfall zugelassen werden, wenn sie öffentliche Belange nicht beeinträchtigen. Eine solche Beeinträchtigung kann beispielsweise darin bestehen, dass es dem Flächennutzungsplan der Gemeinde widerspricht, den Belangen des Naturschutzes, der Landschaftspflege oder die natürliche Eigenheit der Landschaft und ihren Erholungswert beeinträchtigt oder das Orts- und Landschaftsbild verunstaltet.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Der Gesetzgeber nennt folgende Vorhaben, die im Außenbereic[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]h gewisse Erleichterungen genießen (Voraussetzungen nicht abschließend aufgeführt):[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die Nutzungsänderung eines landwirtschaftlichen Gebäudes (beispielsweise zu Wohnnutzung), wenn die Bausubstanz erhaltenswert ist, die äußere Gestalt des Gebäudes im wesentlichen gewahrt bleibt und die Aufgabe der Landwirtschaft nicht länger als sieben Jahre zurückliegt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die Neuerrichtung eines gleichartigen Wohngebäudes an gleicher Stelle, wenn das vorhandene Gebäude zulässig errichtet wurde, Missstände oder Mängel aufweist und seit längerer Zeit vom Eigentümer selbst genutzt wird und dessen Eigenbedarf dient.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die Neuerrichtung eines durch Brand oder Naturereignisse zerstörten Gebäudes an gleicher Stelle.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die Erweiterung eines Wohngebäudes auf bis zu höchstens zwei Wohnungen, wenn die Erweiterung im Verhältnis zum vorhandenen Gebäude und unter Berücksichtigung der Wohnverhältnisse angemessen ist und dem Eigenbedarf des Eigentümers oder seiner Familie dient.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die bauliche angemessene Erweiterung eines zulässigerweise errichteten gewerblichen Betriebs[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die Gemeinde kann für bestimmte Teile des Außenbereichs eine Satzung erlassen, die das Bauen zu Wohnzwecken erlaubt. Eine solche Außenbereichssatzung dient in der Regel der Auffüllung von Baulücken in größeren Weilern."


Quelle: http://www.altusried.de/baurecht.html#baurecht1


Hm, stellt sich die Frage, ob Nebenberufliche Landwirtschaft noch unter Hobby fällt oder nicht... 

Grüße, Harry
[/FONT]


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

also wundern dürft ihr euch nicht, alleine durch eure homepage sind doch schon mal ein paar problemchen vorprogrammiert.so wie ich mich nach außen darstelle so werde ich auch meistens von andern beurteilt.

gruß antonio


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



Syntac schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Hm, stellt sich die Frage, ob Nebenberufliche Landwirtschaft noch unter Hobby fällt oder nicht... [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Grüße, Harry[/FONT]


 

Da ist der Knackpunkt... alles Auslegungssache! Bei uns gibt es viele kleinere Höfe die heute "nur noch" nebenbei betrieben werden, aus dem einfachen Grunde, weil da keine Familie mehr von leben kann. Dürfte auch dem hartgesottensten Sachbearbeiter vom Hochbauamt schwer fallen, dieses als reines Hobby anzusehen. Tritt jetzt AHalbe in den Imkerverein ein, stellt dann zwei Bienenstöcke an den Weiher und meldet auch noch ein Gewerbe an... Da lacht sich das komplette Amt ein Loch in den Bauch, welches größer als der Weiher ist... da es ja mehr als offensichtlich ist, zu welchen Zwecken die geplante Hütte dienen soll!
Hast vollkommen Recht Harry, legal geht da gar nichts und irgendwie geduldet ... kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen - einmal 200€ Bußgeld gezahlt, dann wird die Akte für lange Zeit auf dem Schreibtisch liegen und beim kleinsten Pfu..rz, aber lassen wir das...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Syntac (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> einmal 200€ Bußgeld gezahlt, dann wird die Akte für lange Zeit auf dem Schreibtisch liegen und beim kleinsten Pfu..rz, aber lassen wir das...
> Gruß
> Stefan



word. 


@Threadersteller:
Würde mir eine andere Partylocation suchen, und dafür je nach Wasserqualität des Weihers ein paar Forellen oder Karpfen einsetzen. 
Ab und an mal hinfahren, Grill anschmeissen, nen Bierchen zischen, aber nich gleich mit der ganzen Truppe


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Eine Hütte, wohnwagen oder Bauwagen darf man da vermutlich nicht hinstellen. Weil das als ne art Wochenendhäuschen dient, und die Landzersiedelung unerwünscht ist.

Man kann aber durchaus mal beim Amt anfragen, was man bezüglich der Problematik darf. Wochenendhaus ist ja eher nicht gefragt, sondern eher trockene Sitzgelegenheit.

Mann kann sich aber auch so durchaus was hinstellen, was auch als Partylocation geeignet wäre. Nen grosses Zelt z.B.

Oder man setzt sich mit dem Bauern am ort mal auf ne Flasche Jägermeister hin, und kungelt mit dem eine kleine Scheune/Stallung zum Selberbauen aus.

Auch ne Silageabdeckplane oder reichlich Heuballen sind durchaus geeignet etwas Hüttenähnliches perfekt in die Landschaft einzufügen...

Bekannte haben an ihrem Teich nen alten Anhänger von nem Oberleitungsbus (so ne art Strassenbahn für arme, die in den 50-60ern mal in Mode war) - Platz ohne ende, Stehhöhe und Öl kann auch nicht auslaufen.
Ist auch nicht als schlaf/Wohn/Feiergelegenheit erkennbar. - Die originalsitzgelegenheiten sind noch drin.
Muss ja keiner wissen, dass sich die Bänke hin und herschieben lassen und man mit Unterstellböcken und Bohlen da ne Riesentafel aufgebaut kriegt.
Da gabs auch schon beschwerden. Konnte aber keiner was gegen machen.

Nen anderer hat seinen Garten mit ner Hecke umpflanzt. Die ist so zugewuchert, dass man nichts mehr durch sieht. Den Hellgrün gestrichenen und mit tarnnetz bedeckten Wohnwagen erkennt man selbst von der Luft aus nur wenn mans weiss.

Nur an die Grosse Glocke hängen sollte man das alles natürlich nie. Irgend nen Extragrünen gibts überall.

Noch nen tip:
wenn auch altmodische Anwohner das toll finden, hat man bessere Karten. 
Ich erinnere mich da vage an die Geschichte von einem Obdachlosen, der das sommerhalbjahr in einer Hütte hauste, die die Gemeinde für Krippenspiele in den Wald gebaut hatte. (Und ich würde wetten, dass, wenn man das ganze wie eine malerische Waldkapelle erscheinen lässt, kriegt man auch nen Häuschen in den Wald gebaut.)
Auch in nem Wanderverein findet man eventuell gute verbündete zum Bau einer Unterstellhütte. (Kommt natürlich drauf an, was Ihr für eine Chaostruppe seid...  )

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## duc996freak (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Hallo

Gibt es auch noch aktuelle Bilder von dem Weiher??

Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal freundlich bei dem zuständigen Amt an welche Möglichkeiten ihr da hättet, oder was die sich unter nem einen Meter hohen Unterstand vorstellen.


Wenn die Hütte wirklich nur einen Meter hoch sein darf, dann könntet ihr doch einfach eine Vertiefung buddeln und das Dach dann einen Meter über dem übrigen Gelände überstehen lassen, so sieht es von aussen aus als wäre es nur einen Meter hoch aber drinnen kann man gut stehen.


mfg Markus


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Zitat :


"Der Gesetzgeber nennt folgende Vorhaben, die im Außenbereich gewisse Erleichterungen genießen (Voraussetzungen nicht abschließend aufgeführt):
.
.
.
.
"Die Neuerrichtung eines durch Brand oder Naturereignisse zerstörten Gebäudes an gleicher Stelle."

Das könnte euer Aufhänger sein,denn die alte Hütte ist doch durch den Sturm letztes Jahr eingestürzt ,gelle ??


----------



## Syntac (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Vorausgesetzt, die zerstörte Hütte war

a) seinerzeit genehmigt

oder

b) so alt, dass der Bestandsschutz greift, und darüber wäre dann ein Nachweis zu erbringen.


----------



## AHalbe (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Ja, die Hütte hatte Bestandsschutz nur sie ist umgefallen bzw das holz vermodert nach 20 Jahren ist das normal...
Neue Bilder gibt es ab Morgen auf der Page werde sie auch bisschen umgestalten..."Party" muss weg :q
Danke für die Vielen Antworten..#6
Bis denne mal und Petri
Alexander

www.Partyweiher.de

www+Partyweiher+de


----------



## Syntac (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Mir ist da noch was gutes eingefallen,

Mach dir ne Hütte aus Pflanzen 
Kein Scherz!

Schau Dir mal diese Seite hier an:

http://www.weidenmoos.de/index.html

und google nach Naturbauten und so was. 


Da kann man richtig abgefahrene Sachen draus machen... Hab auch nen gutes Buch, leider keinen Scanner...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

@syntac

... diese "Pflanzenhütte" müßte zu weit über 90% aus verwurzelten Pflanzen bestehen und dazu noch effektiven Schutz vor Wind und Wetter bieten... Wird wohl irgendwie möglich sein - sieht mir aber eher nach einem 10 Jahresprojekt aus...
Hat durchaus Charme diese Idee, wird aber für Ahalbe nicht in Frage kommen...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Syntac (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Moin Forellenzemmel, 

das mit 10 Jahren wage ich fast zu bezweifeln. 
Auf der Internetseite die ich gepostet hab, gibts Weidentriebe bis 5 Meter oder so zu kaufen, auch komplette "Bausätze" bis mehrere Meter Durchmesser. 
Ich hab mir das auch mal überlegt, werd mir bei meine Weiher dieses Jahr was kleines pflanzen. 
Freund von mir ist Landschaftsgärtner, der meinte, wenn man dicht genug pflanzt (Abstand der Triebe 12-18cm) sollte man im Folgejahr schon so gut wie blickdicht haben. 

Und ja, Charme hats durchaus!

Aber im (ursprünglichen?) Sinne des TE`s als Partylocation für 5 Mann+ wohl nicht zu gebrauchen, da geb ich Dir recht. 

Grüße, Harry

P.s.: Schade, die Seite ist nicht so ausführlich, keine "Gebäude" drauf, die schon 2-3 Jahre stehen. 
Da ist mein Buch ausführlicher, auch in Bezug auf die Abstände beim Verflechten, geht viel enger wie auf der Seite.


----------



## Bentham (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



antonio schrieb:


> also wundern dürft ihr euch nicht, alleine durch eure homepage sind doch schon mal ein paar problemchen vorprogrammiert.so wie ich mich nach außen darstelle so werde ich auch meistens von andern beurteilt.
> 
> gruß antonio




Das sehe ich genauso. Auch mich wirkt das ganze Vorhaben ziemlich... assig. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle wie ihr besoffen am Wasser sitzt und nebenher ein bisschen ,,angelt", dann will ich nicht wissen wie ihr mit den Fischen umgeht.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



jogiderbaer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso. Auch mich wirkt das ganze Vorhaben ziemlich... assig. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle wie ihr besoffen am Wasser sitzt und nebenher ein bisschen ,,angelt", dann will ich nicht wissen wie ihr mit den Fischen umgeht.


 
...ich möcht da nicht moralisch drüber urteilen... "assig" würd ich erst recht nicht behaupten, kann man auch mal schwer daneben liegen. Ob jetzt "besoffen" geangelt wird, weiß doch auch noch kein Mensch!
AHalbe hat ne Frage gestellt, eigentlich wars das doch schon! Sein Projekt ist gewiß nicht mein Ding, aber was soll ich drüber urteilen, zumal ich das nur von der Website her kenne...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

@Jogiderbaer,Ich finde auch das man so etwas nicht so vorschnell behaupten sollte,woher willst du denn wissen,wie die dort mit ihren Fischen umgehen.
Zugegeben diese HP ist etwas unglücklich geraten,und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe,hat der TS auch vor dieses zu ändern.Ansonsten was spricht dagegen wenn man auf so einem Grundstück mal ne Party feiert,so wie das auf den Bildern zu sehen ist,liegt das nicht Ortsnah,und somit sollte auch niemand belästigt werden.Ich finde es besser wenn eine Clique junger Leute,sich an so einem Ort feiert,als sich in irgendwelchen überteuerten Disco zu treffen.Eigentlich merkwürdig das du da kein Verständnis für hast,da du altersmäßig ja mit dem TS gleichauf liegst.
Ich hätte gern so ein Grundstück um mal ne Fete zu machen,oder auch Freizeit zu
verbringen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Bentham (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Stimmt. Meine Formulierungen waren sehr drastisch und wahrscheinlich auch vorschnell. Sorry dafür. Ich hab mich einfach von dem Bild leiten lassen, dass sich mir von der Website her aufgedrängt hat.
Nein Verständnis habe ich dafür trotzdem nicht unbedingt. Aber ich denke, dass sich meine Freizeitgestaltung ohnehin ganz anders gestaltet als die des TS oder dem was man als ,,normal" für einen 22jährigen erachtet.


----------



## duc996freak (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

hallo

wie war das noch mit "Fotos kommen morgen"
und die seite hat sich immer noch nicht geändert.

mfg Markus


----------



## Lex (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



AHalbe schrieb:


> mussten den Wohnwagen wegschaffen



Moin,

als Wohnwagenbesitzer würde mich mal interessieren, mit welchem Argument Du aufgefordert wurdest, den WoWa zu entfernen.

WoWas dürfen ja ohnehin nicht länger als einige Tage auf öffentlichen Straßen und Parkplätzen stehen, und deshalb kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen, dass man dazu gezwungen werden kann, ein Fahrzeug (!) vom gepachteten Grundstück zu entfernen...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## AHalbe (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Hallöle..
Aaaalso 
@Lex die Gemeinde bezeichnete es als "streusiedlung" keine ahnung wieso.. aber egal..
Und noch mal bitte nicht denken, das NUR gesoffen wird, dies ist ein absolutes missverständnis... und besoffen wird NICHT geangelt..die armen tiere...
Die Page konnte ich aus Zeitgründen nicht neu gestalten... aber mache es heute...
Könnt ja mal schauen so ab ca 12 uhr dürfte alles drauf sein..
Vielen lieben dank
Alexander
P.s. wir bauen jetzt eine "Hütte" aus holz d.h. wir lassen es so aussehen, wie einen holzstapel..


----------



## bilbo (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

also wir haben auch einen bauwagen auf der wiese von meinem Kumpel. Er ist Landwirt! Trotzdem hing ein Zettel mit der Aufschrift: Der Wagen kommt weg, sonst Anzeige dran. Dabei war keine Telefonnummer oder ähnliches... Was sollen wir jetzt machen??
der Wagen wir teilweise auch landwirtschaftlich genutzt als Geräteschuppen. BITTE um ANTWORT!


----------



## Syntac (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

als hauptberuflicher (!) landwirt hat man durchaus das recht auf einen understand für die zur bestellung des landes notwendigen geräte. daher einfach mal mit landratsamt kurzschließen.


----------



## bilbo (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

ja der is haupberuflich landwirt
mia wollen da au feiern und so... aba er stellt da au zeug dür sich unter!


----------



## Fischpaule (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Moin
Lasst den Wagen da bloß stehen, wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder gleich tanzt wenn es irgend einem Schnösel nicht passt - der Landwirt braucht eine Möglichkeit seine Geräte unterzustellen, sich aufzuwärmen und auch mal ein trocknes Plätzchen sein Frühstück zu sich zu nehmen - und so lange an dem Wagen unten auch Räder dran sind - also so, das ihr das Ding theoretisch auch wegfahren könntet, seit ihr da auf der sicheren Seite - auch, wenn ihr da abends nach geleisteter Arbeit auf dem Feld  mal eins zwei Bierchen trinkt - nur als ständige Schlafmöglichkeit dürft ihr den Wagen nicht nutzen
Wenn der Wagen da wirklich weg muss, bekommt man vom Amt ein Schreiben, es ist nicht so, das irgendjemand zur Polizei rennt und dann bekommt ihr gleich ein Bußgeld oder sowas. Was will denn die Polizei in ihre Anzeige aufnehmen#c, da steht ein Wagen auf dem Feld - ne ne, das geht nicht so einfach
Am besten, ihr macht einen Zettel an die Tür vom Wagen, das plakatieren nicht gestattet ist :q - wenn ihr dann den Typen mal erwischt, wie er euch wieder Drohbriefe an die Tür steckt, könnt ihr ja ihm mit einer Anzeige drohen- wegen Sachbeschädigung oder Umweltverschmutzung wenn der Zettel runterfallen sollte ect.
Alles in allem viel Wind um nichts - Wagen stehen lassen und fertig:m

#h


----------



## Syntac (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Am besten, ihr macht einen Zettel an die Tür vom Wagen, das plakatieren nicht gestattet ist



LOL - 9/10 points!


----------



## AHalbe (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

wenn das alles so leicht wäre.... habe jetzt 2x bezahlen müssen für unsere "streusiedlung" 1x 150€(bearbeitungsgebür) jetzt nochmal 120€(strafe) unser verpächter ist auch landwirt..wir hatten sogar zusage von der Oberenwannserbehörde.. aber was zählt mündlich..??nix und den Bürgermeister kenne ich auch per DU und??? bringt auch nix... wir dürfen eine hütte bauen 1x1m also DIXIKLO größe (wort wörtlich gesagt vom Bauamt)...
weiterhin viiiiiiiiiiiiiel spass 

TIPP: zieh den wagen weg ist sicherer oder frage nach obs erlaubt ist


----------



## Fischpaule (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*



AHalbe schrieb:


> wenn das alles so leicht wäre.... habe jetzt 2x bezahlen müssen für unsere "streusiedlung" 1x 150€(bearbeitungsgebür) jetzt nochmal 120€(strafe) unser verpächter ist auch landwirt..wir hatten sogar zusage von der Oberenwannserbehörde.. aber was zählt mündlich..??nix und den Bürgermeister kenne ich auch per DU und??? bringt auch nix... wir dürfen eine hütte bauen 1x1m also DIXIKLO größe (wort wörtlich gesagt vom Bauamt)...
> weiterhin viiiiiiiiiiiiiel spass
> 
> TIPP: zieh den wagen weg ist sicherer oder frage nach obs erlaubt ist




Wenn man den wagen so mißbraucht wie ihr, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern......


----------



## Syntac (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Jup, so ist das. Der Ton macht halt auch die Musik.


----------



## bilbo (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bauwagen oder Hütte Verboten???*

Danke für die Hilfe
wir haben jetzt n bissle werkzeug reigetan und lassen ihn stehen^^
Also servus ich geh jez zum angeln:vik:


----------

